# Buffalo, ny anyone need help?



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey guys, smaller plow business in Binghamton, NY. Looking to see if anyone in or near buffalo need any help. We haven't seen a flake all week and you guys are getting 6 feet so I figure I could lend a hand. Not looking to charge a crazy price but we can work something out. Let me know, I have a gmc 3500 diesel with a curtis plow, buyers salt spreader, and a snow blower all ready to roll.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Not trying to be mean but your truck won't do anything there. Read this post that is below yours

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158317


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

RMGLawn;1876430 said:


> Not trying to be mean but your truck won't do anything there. Read this post that is below yours
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158317


Never even saw that thread. I have a front end loading tractor with a 4 foot high snow blower on the back that could get it done easy.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

TBL Landscaping;1876436 said:


> Never even saw that thread. I have a front end loading tractor with a 4 foot high snow blower on the back that could get it done easy.


Well you didn't state that in the original thread either.


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

RMGLawn;1876442 said:


> Well you didn't state that in the original thread either.


No I wasn't really thinking it through too well, I wasn't thinking of trailering something there haha


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

TBL Landscaping;1876436 said:


> Never even saw that thread. I have a front end loading tractor with a 4 foot high snow blower on the back that could get it done easy.


As long as you have a 3-6 yd bucket and can load tri-axles and trailer dumps


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

leigh;1876444 said:


> As long as you have a 3-6 yd bucket and can load tri-axles and trailer dumps


Ohh yeah it has a 3 yard bucket with a 16 ft reach


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

TBL Landscaping;1876445 said:


> Ohh yeah it has a 3 yard bucket with a 16 ft reach


Then you're good to go!payup


----------



## TBL Landscaping (Aug 10, 2014)

leigh;1876453 said:


> Then you're good to go!payup


Just gotta find some guys that need help


----------

